

What do you guys do if you have to many ideas? - jimktrains2

I feel like every few days I come up with an idea I think could have some merit if I had the time to devote to it.  I could just post them as I think of them on my blog, but I would ideally want some compensation, maybe a percent or so equity, though I know it's the implementation that counts: ideas are cheap.<p>Anyway, how do you guys get over:<p>* Wanting compensation on every idea you have<p>* Wanting to pursue every idea you have<p>Thanks
======
rex_gsd
Write them all down, organise them on a basis of :

* Which do I need to fix a problem in my life

* which will be the easiest to sell if it was finished

* which is the easiest + least time consuming to create.

Begin working on the one that ranks highest, rinse repeat & attempt to get 1
full project done each year.

------
didyousaymeow
You're an entrepreneur, you just don't know it yet.

------
digitman
Filing a patent application, but it takes money...

